# Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?



## Angel Andi (23. März 2006)

Hallo Boardis

Ich hab mal eine frage zum angeln vom Boot aus. Woher weiß ich wo ich mit dem Boot oder Schlauchboot angeln darf. Es geht mir dabei um einen Abschnitt der Spree, dort fahren auch ab und an paar Boote rum aber woher weis ich ob ich da vom Boot aus angeln darf. Oder auch an welchen See darf ich mit dem Schlauchboot anfüttern. In meinem Gewässerverzeichnis vom DAV steht dazu leider garnichts.


----------



## Ronen (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

bei uns steh es im aktuellen Gewässeratlas vom BL Sachsen.


----------



## Maik Otto (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Hi,

schau doch mal dort nach /Gewässerverzeichnis und frag direkt nach . 

http://www.anglerverband.com/texte/verbaend/lv_liste.htm#Brandenburg


----------



## Eaglex1 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Hallo.

Mit der Bootbenutzung habe ich dieses Jahr herausbekommen für DAV Gewässer.

Im Flüssen die eine Bundeswasser Straße sind braucht du ein Nummernschild. 
Und dann darf du auch Angeln wenn du dein Boot am Anker liegt.

Flüssen und Seen die Naturschutzgebiet ist Bootsbenutzung verboten.

Seen von den du vom Boot aus Angeln willst brauchst du eine Erlaubnis von der Ortsgruppe oder den Fischerreiberechigten. 

Von Seen wo nichts ausgeschrieben ist und du willst Ausloten mit Schlauchboot ist erlaubt. Solltest dann aber nie eine Angel mit aufs Boot nehmen denn dann Zählt es als Angeln und das ist verboten.


----------



## Pernod (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

@Eaglex1

Auf Brandenburger DAV-Gewässern gilt folgendes:
*4.6. Benutzung von Booten und Wasserfahrzeugen*
*4.6.1. Benutzungsbefugnis*
Soweit nichts anderes bestimmt wurde, ist die Benutzung von Booten und Wasserfahrzeugen einschließlich sog. Bellyboote zum Angeln gestattet. Die Befugnis zur Benutzung von Booten und Wasserfahrzeugen beinhaltet die Befugnis zur zeitweiligen Benutzung eines Uferbereiches als Liegeplatz. Die Benutzung des Liegeplatzes darf die Dauer von 24 Stunden nicht überschreiten. Für die Benutzung von Booten und Wasserfahrzeugen, deren Transport zum Gewässer und die Benutzung von Liegeplätzen gelten die Bestimmungen nach 1.2, 1.8, 2.1 und 2.5 entsprechend. Der Angler ist nicht verpflichtet, sein Boot bzw. Wasserfahrzeug beim Angeln zu verankern.


----------



## Eaglex1 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Ist in Sachsen-Anhalt leider nicht so Ausgeschrieben. 
Bei uns wird man garnicht schlau aus der Gewässerodnung. Und keiner will einen etwas Schwarz auf Weiß geben damit man mal was in der Hand hat.

Habe nur was durch herum fragen beim DAV herausbekommen.


----------



## Eaglex1 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Ich Setze mal denn orginalen Text das der gewässerordnung ein über Bootbenutzung:

Die Entscheidung darüber, ob Wasserfahrzeuge, Boots- und Angelstege im jeweiligen Gewässer benutzt oder gebaut werden dürfen, trifft der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte in Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Umweltbehörde und dem Eigentümer. Die Gewässer sind dementsprechend zu kennzeichnen.


Und das ist Alles. Spitz wa. Ober was sagt ihr dazu.


----------



## Angel Andi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Bei uns ist es nirgendwo richtig zu erkennen wo man mit dem Boot raus darf. 
Zu unserem Hauptgewässern, also die großen Stauseen in meiner Region steht schon was im Gewässerverzeichnis zum Thema Bootsangeln. Aber halt nur über diese. Nun ist mir nicht ganz klar ob ich nur an den 3 Seen mit dem Boot angeln darf, bei denen es ausdrücklich im Gewässerverzeichnis steht. Oder an allen wo nicht steht "das es Verboten ist". Es wäre gut wenn es dafür Hinweisschilder geben würde, oder ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis im Gewässerverzeichnis dazu wäre.


----------



## Pernod (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Sind das DAV-Gewässer oder werden die von ´nem Fischer bewirtschaftet?Oder beides?


----------



## Angel Andi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Sind alle vom DAV gepachtet.


----------



## Pernod (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wo darf ich vom Boot angeln?*

Somit dürften auch die DAV-Bestimmungen gelten.


----------

